
A list of knitting sites blocked by ISPs in the UK - petepete
https://www.blocked.org.uk/sites/knitting?exclude_adult=1
======
petepete
This is what happens when we try to automate the process of censoring the
internet.

MyVintageLife[0], a site that sells "craft items, patterns, books and
accessories" from the 1920-70s is banned[1] for "Alcohol".

[0] [http://www.myvintagelife.co.uk](http://www.myvintagelife.co.uk)

[1]
[https://www.blocked.org.uk/site/http://www.myvintagelife.co....](https://www.blocked.org.uk/site/http://www.myvintagelife.co.uk)

